# iphone sur Bouygues Telecom



## petitepanthere (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone débloqué, que j'ai acheté à Phone House, et que j'ai pris via l'opérateur Bouygues Telecom, avec le forfait néo 2.

Je savais qu'il y avait certaines fonctions indisponible mais je ne m'attendais pas à ne pas disposer de la messagerie visuelle. 

Quand je tape sur l'icône messagerie, ça appelle directement la messagerie, mais je ne dispose pas de la super messagerie visuelle d'Apple. Je me tape encore la vieille messagerie avec la douce voix d'une femme qui me dit que j'ai 1 appel!

J'ai enregistré mon annonce d'accueil mais évidement ça n'a rien fait.

Quelqu'un sait comment je peux faire pour configurer ma messagerie pour avoir la messagerie visuelle. 

Peut-être que c'est un détail et que personne ne s'est posé la question, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un chieuse mais moi j'y tiens à la messagerie visuelle. Ca me fait toujours peur de voir que j'ai plein de messages vocaux et je préfèrerais savoir qui m'a appelé...

Merci de me transmettre vos suggestions pour la configuration.


----------



## whereismymind (10 Février 2009)

1- Il est impossible d'avoir la messagerie visuelle si tu n'es pas chez Orange.

2- Tu ne passes pas pour une chieuse, ma copine aussi est chez Bouygues avec un iPhone débloqué et ça la gêne aussi !!


----------



## kokc (10 Février 2009)

Je sius pas d accord "wheresyourmind" (pseudo :bizarre)je suis chez boygues avec le forfair neo 2 et tout va bien.de plus je trouve que l iphone est tres bien, les jeux qui sont dessus sont pas mal surtout babel world


----------



## whereismymind (12 Février 2009)

kokc a dit:


> Je sius pas d accord "wheresyourmind" (pseudo :bizarre)je suis chez boygues avec le forfair neo 2 et tout va bien.de plus je trouve que l iphone est tres bien, les jeux qui sont dessus sont pas mal surtout babel world



Pseudo bizzare ...? Et ce morceau mythique des Pixies alors ???? 

Sinon, l'iPhone marche bien mais tu ne peux pas avoir la messagerie comme un client Orange. C'est la seule différence.

Moi si j'ai 3 messages, je peux les lire dans l'ordre que je veux et ils sont tous dans une liste avec le nom de la personne qui a laissé le message ce qui fait qu'ils sont gérables visuellement d'où le nom de "Messagerie virtuelle"


----------



## petitepanthere (22 Février 2009)

Moi aussi je l'a connais le morceau des Pixies!!!

En fait ce qui m'a fait penser que c'était possible de configurer mon répondeur c'est ce site qui donne un numéro mais je ne comprends pas comment ça marche, aucun effet: c'est sur cette adresse:
http://iphonesoft.fr/configuration-iphone-3g-bouygues-telecom

C'est vrai que je suis une chieuse mais c'est une question d'honneur, pour que le iphone de chez orange ne me fasse pas le nicke!


----------



## petitepanthere (22 Février 2009)

Correction de l'adresse précédente: 
http://iphonesoft.fr/configuration-iphone-3g-bouygues-telecom


----------



## whereismymind (22 Février 2009)

petitepanthere a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'a connais le morceau des Pixies!!!
> 
> En fait ce qui m'a fait penser que c'était possible de configurer mon répondeur c'est ce site qui donne un numéro mais je ne comprends pas comment ça marche, aucun effet: c'est sur cette adresse:
> http://iphonesoft.fr/configuration-iphone-3g-bouygues-telecom
> ...



C'est écrit en tout lettre dans le lien que tu donnes:



> Astuce : pour configurer votre répondeur Bouygues à la place de la messagerie visuelle Orange (*cela fera juste un appel direct au répondeur, pas un répondeur bouygues telecom visuel hein! *), faites comme si vous vouliez passer un appel et tapez :
> 
> *5005*86*660# et la touche d'appel.



Sinon il suffit de taper *5005*86*660# sur le clavier de l'iPhone, y'a rien à comprendre


----------



## petitepanthere (24 Février 2009)

Ouais, en fait c'est en donnant ce lien que j'ai compris!

Donc il existe vraiment aucun moyen d'avoir la messagerie visuelle avec Bouygues Telecom. J'ai aussi entendu que c'était un option à demander, est-ce que ça peut être vrai?

Avec Bouygues, j'ai aussi le problème de bluetooth, je n'arrive pas à le mettre ne marche pour transférer des fichiers de l'iphone vers le mac.  C'est normal aussi. Si quelqu'un a une idée pour l'avoir?


----------



## whereismymind (24 Février 2009)

Je suis sûr à 99,9999999999999999999999999999999 % que ce n'est pas possible même en le demandant à Bouygues.

Jusqu'à maintenant, c'était comme ça. Peut être que ça changera dans l'avenir mais pour le moment, c'est non.

Concernant le Bluetooth, c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas le faire parce qu'Apple a eu la bonne idée de le brider. Tu ne peux que l'utiliser pour un kit piéton Bluetooth.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2009)

petitepanthere a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-être que c'est un détail et que personne ne s'est posé la question, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un chieuse mais moi j'y tiens à la messagerie visuelle. Ca me fait toujours peur de voir que j'ai plein de messages vocaux et je préfèrerais savoir qui m'a appelé...
> 
> Merci de me transmettre vos suggestions pour la configuration.



Si tu voulais ces services, ils ne fallait pas aller chez Bouygues. On veut toujours moins cher, mais crois-tu que les serveurs pour gérer le visual voice mail sont gratuit pour l'opérateur ? Hé bien non !

Perso je ne conseille pas un autre opérateur qu'Orange, car au moins on a toutes les possibilités de l'iPhone (hormis le mode modem, mais c'est vrai ailleurs aussi). Apple et Orange ont bossé ensemble pour ça roule, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres


----------



## whereismymind (24 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu voulais ces services, ils ne fallait pas aller chez Bouygues. On veut toujours moins cher, mais crois-tu que les serveurs pour gérer le visual voice mail sont gratuit pour l'opérateur ? Hé bien non !
> 
> Perso je ne conseille pas un autre opérateur qu'Orange, car au moins on a toutes les possibilités de l'iPhone (hormis le mode modem, mais c'est vrai ailleurs aussi). Apple et Orange ont bossé ensemble pour ça roule, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres



+1 pour melaure, je suis à 100% d'accord avec ça, surtout que les tarifs des abonnements iPhone sont raisonnables je trouve !


----------



## pernel (24 Février 2009)

Sauf qu'Orange ne propose pas d'offre destiné aux pro digne de ce nom (appels illimités en journée tous opérateurs)...

Sinon, il est vrai que j'aurai depuis longtemps changé de Bouygues à Orange...


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2009)

à part la messagerie visuelle (qui me dérange pas de l'avoir) , je suis très satisfait de mon iPhone Edge sous Bouygues depuis qu'ils ont activés le push en imap (mail) et synchro mobileme, qui fonctionne à merveille !

Je ne vois pas l'avantage pour moi d'être chez Orange..


----------



## whereismymind (25 Février 2009)

Concernant la messagerie virtuelle, tout n'est pas perdu, il paraît que SFR travaillerait à une messagerie visuelle avec Apple. Pourquoi pas Bouygues ?!


----------



## bjabella (3 Mars 2009)

Oui Bouygues devrait configurer ses serveurs rapidement à mon avis maxi deux mois et tu l'auras aussi :rateau:


----------



## whereismymind (6 Mars 2009)

C'est surtout un accord avec Apple qu'il faut je pense !!


----------



## Tera_ (7 Mars 2009)

Faus pas croire, chez orange par exemple si on prend le forfait Origami Jet  (un forfait vendu sans le iphone) et qu'on l'utilise avec un Iphone, on benificie pas de la messagerie visuelle. il faut prendre une option qui coute 12&#8364; / mois (L'option Iphone).

A l'heure actuelle, les meilleurs forfaits pour utiliser l'iphone sont ceux proposé par Orange avec leur serie limité spécial Iphone, en attendant que les 3 autres Operateurs (SFR, Bouyges et le petit dernier que je connais pas le nom) commercialise l'iphone avec leur forfait speciaux.

Prenait votre mal en patience, tout vient à point qui sait attendre ! (SFR promet l'iphone pour le 8 avril d'après leur pub)


----------



## PiebalD (8 Mars 2009)

*pour bouygues on m'a dit que l'iphone sera commercialisé officieusement en juin 
*


----------



## Tera_ (8 Mars 2009)

le mieux, attend un peu, te prend pas la tête le Iphone a perdu son exclu avec orange, donc tous les opérateurs vont se lancer dans la commercialisation du Iphone


----------



## whereismymind (11 Mars 2009)

Et voilà, c'est chose faite. Y'a plus qu'à attendre le 29 Avril !


----------



## iShin (11 Mars 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Et voilà, c'est chose faite. Y'a plus qu'à attendre le 29 Avril !



Depuis le temps que j'attends ça... c'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## petitepanthere (12 Mars 2009)

Monsieur Melaure, ce n'est pas parce que tu es un vénérable sage que tu dois critiquer les choix des autres.

Moi j'ai pris le forfait Néo non pas pour le prix mais parce que j'ai de la famille en Espagne et que chez Orange il faut soit choisir le forfait pour iphone avec accès internet et c.  mais les appels internationaux sont surtaxés et hors forfait, ou soit le forfait Origami mais alors l'accès internet n'est pas inclus. Alors excuse-moi d'avoir peur des appels internationaux hors forfait ou des connections internet hors forfait. Moi je ne suis pas crésus et quand je vois qu'on peut avoir une facture de 1000 en surfant sur le iphone en Angleterre je crois ne pas avoir complètement tord d'être prudente. 

Ce que je trouve critiquable,  c'est que chez Phone House, je leur ai bien demandé si j'avais la garanti Apple et les mêmes fonctionnalités que chez Orange et le vendeur m'a répondu d'un air sûr de lui que OUI. Et quand je téléphone à Bouygues, ils sont super agressifs et me proposent direct le Samsung (alors que je leur dis que je viens d'acheter le iphone?) et les conseillers ne savent même pas que le Samsung marche avec Windows et l'iphone sur Mac. La seule chose qu'ils sont capables de dire c'est: le Samsung a le meilleur appareil photo du marché! Non mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout de l'appareil photo quand on achète quasiment un mini ordi!

En fait j'ai seulement eu l'impression d'avoir été trompée. Je l'aurais de toute façon acheter avec Bouygues mais en connaissance de cause.

Merci Whereismymind pour tes réponses claires et précises, et merci pour les autres aussi. Je suis nouvelle sur le forum...


----------



## Tera_ (13 Mars 2009)

Personnellement, je conseillerai d'aller directement dans une boutique Orange, Bouygues ou SFR, et pas chez les petits revendeurs comme The phone House etc.... pour avoir des infos sur les forfaits, téléphone. Dans une boutique Officiel, on est sur de tomber sur les bonne infos, chez les revendeurs des opérateurs c'est pas souvent le cas (mauvaise expérience...)

Pour l'achat du Iphone et son utilisation hors du réseau Orange, j'ai qu'une chose à dire, patienter... Attendez la commercialisation OFFICIEL du téléphone chez tous les opérateurs pour comparer les forfaits et les différentes option.

Je comprend pas comment certain peuvent critiquer les forfaits ! on ne peux pas comparer un forfait Origami Star spécial Iphone avec un Illimitics 3G.... j'ai eu les 2 et rien n'est comparable... 

alors il reste plus que :

Wait & see...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2009)

Petite Panthère, on ne t'a jamais parlé d'un produit appelé Skype ?

A l'international, c'est très peu cher.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2009)

Tera_ a dit:


> Dans une boutique Officiel, on est sur de tomber sur les bonne infos




Mouhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tera_ (13 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que s'est drole ce que j'ai dit...,  on va reformulé ma phrase alors, "dans une boutique Orange, SFR ou bouygues on est plus à même d'avoir des bonnes informations que chez un revendeurs des 3 marques"

Fab sa te vas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2009)

Tera_ a dit:


> C'est vrai que s'est drole ce que j'ai dit...,  on va reformulé ma phrase alors, "dans une boutique Orange, SFR ou bouygues on est plus à même d'avoir des bonnes informations que chez un revendeurs des 3 marques"
> 
> Fab sa te vas ?



Oui, c'est vrai.
3 déplacements en boutique et 9h passées avec le support téléphonique "expert" chez Orange pour que le mail et le web puisse marcher sur un HTC.
Quel talent.


----------



## Tera_ (13 Mars 2009)

LOL ouai c'est vrai que, les experts...bref, ce que je voulais dire c'est que la logique veux que les boutiques Orange, sont "normalement" plus qualifié à parler de leur réseaux que thephonehouse


----------



## whereismymind (14 Mars 2009)

Et aussi moins objective puisque chez Orange, y'a que du Orange etc ... !!!


----------



## JF (15 Mars 2009)

J'ai eu le mail de Bouygues pour la sortie de Iphone le 29 avril. a priori le service et les forfaits associés devraient être à la hauteur, il manque juste le prix du terminal 

Le service client Bouygues est le meilleur des 3.


----------



## iShin (15 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai eu le mail. Je compte me le prendre en renouvellement mais ça va piqué :afraid:

Avec 6348 points, l'iPhone 8Go se situe entre le Samsung Player Pixon à 200 et le HTC 3650 à 250.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

J'ai acheté mon iPhone chez The Phone House. Je suis sur Bouygues et je n'ai pas de soucis avec un Neo 2.
Encore quelques réglages sur lesquels je n'ai pas eu le temps de me pencher (notamment pour pouvoir avoir France 24 et les applis de streaming en 3G, pour le moment je ne les ai qu'en wifi) et tout ira bien.


----------



## daphone (17 Mars 2009)

Moi par contre, j'ai quelques problèmes depuis pas longtemps (tout marchait nickel avant) mais je ne sais pas si c'est lié a bouygues ou a mobileme, mais ma synchro de fonctionne plus vraiment. Je ne reçois plus les mails en push, ne transmet pas les mises a jour de ical, de carnet d'adresses, etc..et surtout, n'arrive pas du tout à envoyer de mail !! 

J'ai deux comptes gmail qui fonctionnent en push sans problèmes (je suis en edge a savoir). J'ai essayé plusieures fois de supprimer mes paramètres mobileme et de les réenregistrer dans l'iphone comme au début, en etant exprés en edge (pour voir si tout fonctionne) et tout se remet en place, je reçois toutes les mises a jour, les mails me.com etc.. mais uniquement la première fois. Aprés, ça reste en l'etat... qui dois je contacter ?

please...


----------



## yret (17 Mars 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai eu le mail. Je compte me le prendre en renouvellement mais ça va piqué :afraid:
> 
> Avec 6348 points, l'iPhone 8Go se situe entre le Samsung Player Pixon à 200 et le HTC 3650 à 250.



Il faut les appeler et discuter ! Même si 6348 points permettent d'avoir le téléphone à tel prix, il est possible soit d'obtenir un rabais (j'ai eu une fois moitié prix ! ), soit des minutes de com en plus (j'ai par exemple 20 minutes de plus pendant 24 mois pour mon dernier renouvellement en plus du prix obtenu avec mes points !! )

Je le dis souvent sur les différents forums macgé mais n'hésitez jamais à discuter les prix ! Vous verrez, on fait de belles affaires en ayant rien à perdre !


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2009)

Moi, j'ai essayé de discuter avec les gens de BOUYGUES et eux ont perdu un client devant leur obstination. Après 10 ans de satisfaction, je trouve ça un peu dommage.


----------



## yret (18 Mars 2009)

tant pis, pas de chance !


----------



## fanougym (19 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> il est possible soit d'obtenir un rabais (j'ai eu une fois moitié prix ! ), soit des minutes de com en plus (j'ai par exemple 20 minutes de plus pendant 24 mois pour mon dernier renouvellement en plus du prix obtenu avec mes points !! )
> Vous verrez, on fait de belles affaires en ayant rien à perdre !



Je dirais que c'est plutôt l'opérateur qui a tout à gagner dans cette histoire ...
Il vient de réussir à garder un client pendant 24 mois supplémentaire, sans hésiter à le faire douiller au moindre sms de travers ...

Mon fonctionnement est différent avec la téléphonie mobile : changement d'opérateur tous les ans, avec portabilité du numéro systématique. Pas de pitié, tous des voleurs 
À chaque fois,  le téléphone est revendu en fin d'année puisqu'un neuf arrive ...
Au final, je reste gagnant sur le rapport "surplus abonnement 12 mois/revente téléphone" et "engagement 24 mois" ...

Et surtout, après un K750i, un 6680, un M600i, un W580i et un viewty, ..., on arrive à l'iPhone, et là on découvre une autre expérience mobile ...


----------



## pernel (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Les nouveax forfaits Bouygues iPhone sont dispo en visu sur le site internet de l'opérateur

Avec un forfait bloqués à 24.90 pour :

1h30 d'appel tous opérateurs
Sms/Mms Illimités 24h/24
Web et Mail illimités 24h/24

Plutot sympa ce forfait pour les petits budgets!


----------



## yret (1 Avril 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est plutôt l'opérateur qui a tout à gagner dans cette histoire ...
> Il vient de réussir à garder un client pendant 24 mois supplémentaire, sans hésiter à le faire douiller au moindre sms de travers ...



oui c'est assez vrai mais j'estime encore avoir un forfait relativement "imbattable": 34,90  pour 2h / mois + illimité 24h/24 vers les fixes avec report des minutes ... (ancien exprima 24) 

les nouveaux "néo" sont vraiment chers ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h23 ----------




pernel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les nouveax forfaits Bouygues iPhone sont dispo en visu sur le site internet de l'opérateur
> 
> ...



en effet cela a l'air pas mal !


----------



## itako (1 Avril 2009)

_Je suis chez bouygues avec un 3g depuis environ plus d'un mois et un néo 2.

Le problème magistral que je rencontre c'est l'envois de Mail, la réception c'est sans problème...
Mais pour envoyer un mail.. impossible, si quelqu'un'un à une solution!_

Je me demande ce qu'ils vont donner ses forfaits, vont-il faire sauter la limitation de 600Kos pour le néo 2 (version non spécialisé iphone...).

En tout cas j'espère pouvoir profiter au mieux de mon appareil tout en restant chez bouygues sans débourser pour un forfait plus "adapté".


----------



## daphone (3 Avril 2009)

J'ai un soucis de connexion internet (tout en fait, multi applications web) alors que cela marche très bien avant. C'est bien mmsbouygtel.fr qu'il faut marquer dans les réglages ? car en le changeant pour .com à la place, tout remarche nickel !.... jusqu'a la prochaine fois que ça ne marche plus du tout (2 ou 3 jours aprés) et en repassant sur le .fr, ça remarche nickel ? une solution pour éviter de faire ce yoyo ? 

Merci 

(au fait , fan d'Archive, excellent choice !)


----------



## daphone (6 Avril 2009)

personne ? Vous n'avez pas mon problème sus cité ?  comment faites vous ?:rateau:


----------



## macaddicted (7 Avril 2009)

moi j'utilise *a2bouygtel.com* 
sinon il y a *ebouygtel.com* 
utilisateur et MDP = rien 

essaies ces soluces


----------



## daphone (8 Avril 2009)

il y en a alors 4 de référencés pour l'instant ?  je ne savais pas du tout. Je vais essayer alors les deux autres pour moi effectivement, et garder celui qui marche le mieux. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

J'ai jamais touché a ses paramètres là, je sais même pas ou les trouver, j'ai foutu yellowsnow et hop carte sim et j'avais le net sans problèmes.


----------



## filipbou (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai pris en pré-commande le Néo à 65,90  auprès du service client.
Un copain bossant chez eux m'a dit que pour ce forfait il allait être aux alentours  des 79  en 8 Go.

J'avais vu aussi sur le forum de ce site là : http://www.iphone-bouygues.com

Mais je retrouve plus l'article.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

Je viens de voir les forfaits iPhone chez Bouygues.
Pourquoi sont-ils plus chers que les forfaits 3G des autres smartphones?
C'est quoi ce délire? On a un iPhone alors on peut payer plus?
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un tel forfait par rapport à un Néo2 classique... :mouais:
Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer les avantages...


----------



## macaddicted (21 Avril 2009)

il n'y a aucun intérêt à se lier pour 24 mois avec des forfaits qui inclus le crédit du précieux.
perso je me les prends desimmlockés et roulez jeunesse ( mon iphone 3G fonctionne avec un forfait néo pro + internet illimité Black Berry ) no souci 
le V1 avec un forfait orange pro, impec 
je n'ai pas adapté mes forfaits existant et je peux quitter mes opérateurs quand je veux


----------



## yret (22 Avril 2009)

De même, j'achète généralement mon mobile hors abonnement et désimlocké (sauf la dernière fois où j'avais acquis de nombreux points rendant le mobile interessant) 

Le tout est de savoir si vous souhaitez conserver votre forfait (interessant) ou non ... mais de toutes manières, il faut discuter avec les opérateurs (on parvient généralement à obtenir un rabais supplémentaire sur les prix affichés)


----------



## itako (22 Avril 2009)

Tien d'ailleurs, il y a eu une mise a jour du service internet de bouygues durant la nuit il y a quelques jours, j'ai l'impression que le réseau est débridé, quelqu'un a des infos?


----------



## RaelRiaK (22 Avril 2009)

daphone a dit:


> (au fait , fan d'Archive, excellent choice !)




HS : aaaa Archive ...


----------



## speedy38 (24 Avril 2009)

On peut voir à partir d'aujourd'hui l'avant-première pour les clients. L'iPhone 8Go et 16Go est disponible en renouvellement avec une ODR de 50 valable jusqu'au 21 juin.
Moi (en fait non, ma mère  ), j'ai 5448 points, je peux avoir l'iPhone 8Go à 206 au lieu de 256 !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

Mise à jour iPhone pour Bouygues effectuée.
A part des changements cosmétiques, je ne vois pas la différence...


----------



## dadoo113 (24 Avril 2009)

speedy38 a dit:


> On peut voir à partir d'aujourd'hui l'avant-première pour les clients. L'iPhone 8Go et 16Go est disponible en renouvellement avec une ODR de 50 valable jusqu'au 21 juin.
> Moi (en fait non, ma mère  ), j'ai 5448 points, je peux avoir l'iPhone 8Go à 206 au lieu de 256 !!



je viens de voir ça aussi sur le site de bouygues : ça coute aussi cher de prendre l'iphone en renouvellement, (j'ai 5500 points) que de résilier et prendre un nouveau chez Orange.
le choix est vite fait : cet été pour la sortie d'iPhone 3 (matériel+os) je résilie !


----------



## alargeau (24 Juin 2009)

Perso, j'ai encore un peu moins d'un an à tirer chez Bouygues et mon téléphone est tellement pourri que je comptais bien changer pour un iPhone. J'ai 3200 pts et je vois que si je prends un iPhone, on me demande 256 !! Oh l'arnaque ! Je ne comprendrais décidément jamais pourquoi les clients existants sont tant dénigrés... Surtout que si on change de forfait et qu'on rempile pour 2 ans, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ne pas proposer le même prix que les nouveaux clients.


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Juin 2009)

Moi j'ai 9300 pts et le 16Go m'est proposé à 180&#8364; ... je pense que je vais pas tarder à l'acheter


----------



## chaps31 (24 Juin 2009)

Mais non voyons, évidemment Bouygues sait pertinemment que s'il vend l'iphone en se basant sur les points sans flexibilité il va perdre un paquet de clients... Tu appels ton service client et dis qu'à ce prix tu t'en vas, l'iphone passe à 199 euros quelque soit ton nombre de points, puis en changeant de forfait pour un forfait iphone, hop tu as 50 euros remboursés dans les 3 mois, ce qui met l'iphone GS 16 Go à 149 euros... Uniquement via le service client, cette réduc ne marche pas sur le net, ni dans les boutiques.

Mieux pour 39,90 euros par mois tu as

Internet, emails illimités
SMS MMS illimités
TV (20 chaines)
Mode modem...

Chez orange, option payante, option payante... même service pour 56 euros par mois... C'est pour la même raison que je suis chez free et pas orange pour le net.


----------



## itako (24 Juin 2009)

J'ai un problème avec bouygues, pas possible d'envoyer des mail avec des images... par contre des mails juste avec du texte pas de problèmes.


----------



## JF (24 Juin 2009)

alargeau a dit:


> Perso, j'ai encore un peu moins d'un an à tirer chez Bouygues et mon téléphone est tellement pourri que je comptais bien changer pour un iPhone. J'ai 3200 pts et je vois que si je prends un iPhone, on me demande 256 !! Oh l'arnaque ! Je ne comprendrais décidément jamais pourquoi les clients existants sont tant dénigrés... Surtout que si on change de forfait et qu'on rempile pour 2 ans, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ne pas proposer le même prix que les nouveaux clients.


Tout dépend de la date de fin de contrat, du dernier renouvellement de mobile ect... En général quand on n'est plus sous engagement, le 614 est beaucoup plus "souple" au niveau des conditions. Tu verras ça d'ici tes 9 ou 10 mois et tu nous raconteras.


----------



## tseg (24 Juin 2009)

CHAPS ...d'où sors-tu ça? J'ai eu le service client aujourd'hui qui m'a dit ne pas avoir les conditions ni les prix des renouvellements aujourd'hui et que je devais rappeler demain...
QUe pour le moment je devais me fier au service en ligne mais que demain ils auraient les prix et les consignes..
Je suis à 3 mois de la fin de mon engagement, je n'ai que 6100 points... que puis-je espérer pour un 16GO et client chez BT depuis 12 ans... Les avis divergent..
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (24 Juin 2009)

tseg a dit:


> CHAPS ...d'où sors-tu ça? J'ai eu le service client aujourd'hui qui m'a dit ne pas avoir les conditions ni les prix des renouvellements aujourd'hui et que je devais rappeler demain...
> QUe pour le moment je devais me fier au service en ligne mais que demain ils auraient les prix et les consignes..
> Je suis à 3 mois de la fin de mon engagement, je n'ai que 6100 points... que puis-je espérer pour un 16GO et client chez BT depuis 12 ans... Les avis divergent..
> Merci



Faut bien comprendre une chose. Les opérateurs sont des marchands de tapis. Tant que tu ne hausses pas le ton, tu n'auras rien. Si tu es encore engagé pour 12 mois, tu n'auras rien, si tu ne tombes pas sur la bonne personne, tu n'auras rien.

La personne qui t'a dit ça a appliqué la "procédure de base" mais tout est possible selon ce que tu négocies et la personne sur qui tu tombes.
Un conseil, si tu n'es plus engagé, demandes de suite le service résiliation. C'est avec eux qu'il faut parler !!

PS: J'ai travaillé de  nombreuses années dans la téléphonie chez un revendeur agitateur que je ne citerai pas et crois moi, je connais tous les trucs. Après, il faut avoir la tchatche, moi, je l'ai pas .....


----------



## JF (24 Juin 2009)

En fait il faut simplement faire sa demande au bon moment : En fin de contrat initial. Le but du client : Avoir un Iphone dans les meilleures conditions. Celui du 614, conserver la fidélité de son client, quitte à faire un geste contre une belle reconduction de  contrat.


----------



## tseg (24 Juin 2009)

Bon je vais réessayer demain.. Mais la personne au 614 la personne qui m'a répondu a tout simplement dit qu'elle n'avait pas les prix et qu'elle ne pouvait même pas m'en parler.. Ou je ne dois pas avoir assez de tchatche. Pour tant mon souhait est de rester client.. dans 3 mois mon contrat est terminé après 12 ans de maison BT et en plus je veux passer sous IDEO ... On va voir


----------



## JF (24 Juin 2009)

Vu ton ancienneté et ta confiance dans le nouvel "Idéo" je pense que le 614 va faire un petit effort quand la grille des prix sera en leur possession !


----------



## tseg (24 Juin 2009)

Je ne devrais pas avoir confiance en IDEO? Pas fiable? JE ne suis pas au top... mais bon je n'ai jamais rien changé et j'ai un Imac et un Macboook unibody qui sont toujours branchés sur une connection NOOS en 512 .... sans WIFI... et avec un abonnement NOOS hors de prix. Surtout ne pas rigoler, donc l'IPHONE 3GS et les 2 mac sur un forfait IDEO me ferait franchir un grand pas : des économies importantes et un débit qui me permettrait d'utiliser pleinement ces 3 bêtes...
Surtout on ne se moque pas... c'est comme une FERRARI qui roule sur un sentier en terre battue... Bon , il est vrai que j'ai été laxiste à ce niveau, mais pensant déménager je ne voulais pas me lancer dans des changements TV, NEt et tel mobile irréfléchis!
Donc IDEO est-il un bon choix?:love:


----------



## daphone (25 Juin 2009)

Une petite question, j'essaye de chercher un peu sur le net mais rien n'est clair encore..

J'ai un iPhone 3GS depuis ce matin, j'ai gardé mon forfait Néo 2 que j'aime bien.

- qu'en est-il des MMS avec l'iPhone ? (sachant que j'ai l'option sms/mms illimités), quand j'entends certains opérateurs qui veulent les facturer parceque c'est depuis un iphone...

- qu'en est -il du mode modem ? (même si je sais que je n'ai que 500mo de fair use, ça peux bien dépanner au cas où).

- Aurais je la messagerie visuelle (quand elle sera dispo ou reservée aux forfaits iPhone)

Bref, je m'adresse aux possesseurs de 3gs avec des forfaits néo2 pour savoir si je ne rate pas un truc ! merci bien ^^


----------



## JF (25 Juin 2009)

tseg a dit:


> Je ne devrais pas avoir confiance en IDEO? Pas fiable? JE ne suis pas au top... mais bon je n'ai jamais rien changé et j'ai un Imac et un Macboook unibody qui sont toujours branchés sur une connection NOOS en 512 .... sans WIFI... et avec un abonnement NOOS hors de prix. Surtout ne pas rigoler, donc l'IPHONE 3GS et les 2 mac sur un forfait IDEO me ferait franchir un grand pas : des économies importantes et un débit qui me permettrait d'utiliser pleinement ces 3 bêtes...
> Surtout on ne se moque pas... c'est comme une FERRARI qui roule sur un sentier en terre battue... Bon , il est vrai que j'ai été laxiste à ce niveau, mais pensant déménager je ne voulais pas me lancer dans des changements TV, NEt et tel mobile irréfléchis!
> Donc IDEO est-il un bon choix?:love:


 Ah non il n'y avait pas de sous entendus ! Je pense que c'est un tournant dans la marche de l'entreprise et qu'elle devrait être sensible aux clients qui la suivent dans ce sens ! Je crois moi qu'Ideo est très fiable et j'attends d'être dégagé e mon engagement chez Noos pour y passer aussi...


----------



## tseg (25 Juin 2009)

Bon des nouvelles relativement bonnes.. AU 614 chez BT avec mes seuls 6000 points et encore engagé pour 3 mois, j'ai réussi à obtenir le 16 3GS pour 139  sur 24 mois ou 208  pour 12 mois.. Donc au même prix qu'un nouveau client.. C'est long, la personne épluche le dossier en fait et comme j'avais 12 ans de maison BT, elle m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas aller au-delà... C'est déjà pas mal d'être considéré au même titre qu'un nouvel abonné. Je ne passerai commande que samedi car elle doit voir si je peux dans ces conditions basculer avec les mêmes tarifs sur IDEO dans 2 mois...!
Je pense que je vais rester chez BT car je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre....
Par contre la réponse n'est pas rapide, il y a apparemment négociation hors ligne et il faut attendre...Etant client depuis 1997...je pense que cela à pesé dans la balance, et elle sentait bien que j'allait partir ailleurs pour le mobile et en plus rater un nouveau client BOX
Bon ne chance à vous


----------



## JF (25 Juin 2009)

Ben voilà !


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juin 2009)

À propos de Bouygues et de l'iPhone, qu'en est-il des ports bloqués ? Y en a t-il toujours ? Si oui, lesquels ?

Merci par avance...


----------



## jduffas (9 Juillet 2009)

je viens de passer de Orange à Bouygtel, et j'ai découvert que les ports n'avaient toujours pas été ouverts, je commence la liste, vous pouvez la continuer (ça pourrait servir aux clients potentiels de Bouyges qui risqueraient de regretter le passage à cet opérateur)

le forfait est pourtant un spécial iPhone, donc sensé être fait pour fonctionner 100% avec l'iPhone...


MOCHA VNC, port 5900 à 5999
Atomic Clock, port inconnu
TouchTrem, port 22
radio Sing Sing (par fstream), port 8080


quelqu'un sait-il comment faire plier bouygtel ?
que-choisir, ou autre ?

je conseillerai déjà comme je l'ai fait, d'appeler le service technique de bouygtel : 0981 660 606 (c'est au prix d'un appel local) et d'aller raler un coup histoire qu'ils prennent conscience du problème.
lorsque je l'ai fait, je suis tombé sur un homme qui semblait ne pas avoir entendu parler de ce problème...


----------



## Esart (10 Juillet 2009)

Avant de mettre en cause Bouygues, tu devrais vérifier tes paramètrages.
Je n'ai strictement aucun problème de ce type avec Bouygues.
Bien au contraire ! Je trouve leur réseau nettement plus performant que celui d'Orange (j'utilise toujours Orange avec mon 3GS et Bouygues avec un 3G)


----------



## whereismymind (10 Juillet 2009)

jduffas a dit:


> je viens de passer de Orange à Bouygtel, et j'ai découvert que les ports n'avaient toujours pas été ouverts, je commence la liste, vous pouvez la continuer (ça pourrait servir aux clients potentiels de Bouyges qui risqueraient de regretter le passage à cet opérateur)
> 
> le forfait est pourtant un spécial iPhone, donc sensé être fait pour fonctionner 100% avec l'iPhone...
> 
> ...



Le forfait iPhone fonctionne parfaitement avec l'iPhone et ses fonctions internes de base. Maintenant, les ports de radios en streaming et autre Mocha VNC, je pense que Bouygues s'en contre fout ...

Autre exemple: Quand je suis passé en IMAP sur GMAIL, je me suis rendu compte que le port utilisé par l'IMAP était bloqué (A l'époque en tout cas) donc obligé de repasser en POP3 ou pas de Mail dans l'iPhone .....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Juillet 2009)

Qu'en est il de la TV sur iPhone entre autres avec Bouygues? J'ai 13 ans d'ancienneté SFR mais je suis sur le point de les quitter, le facteur déterminant sera la TV mobile, accessible via SFR mais ils n'ont pas été honnête avec moi. J'ai payé très chère pour rester chez eux depuis la sortie de l'iPhone et aujourd'hui il m'est plus permis de douter que j'aurais mieux fait de me tirer chez Orange à l'époque de leur rester fidèle.  Je ne cherche pas un contrat iPhone, je ne penses pas rester longtemps sur ce types de mobiles et j'aimerais que toutes les fonctions disponibles, style TV, 3G,  soient effectivement accessibles avec des mobiles d'autres marques. Des retours avec Bouygues, en sachant que je dispose déjà des téléphones (iPhone actuellement) et que je n'ai pas vraiment envie de me faire prendre au piège dans des contrats prévu à la base pour subventionner la vente à bas coût de téléphone avec engagement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Le forfait iPhone fonctionne parfaitement avec l'iPhone et ses fonctions internes de base. Maintenant, les ports de radios en streaming et autre Mocha VNC, je pense que Bouygues s'en contre fout ...




Les radios streamings fonctionnent chez moi, tout comme VNC Lite...



Atlante a dit:


> Qu'en est il de la TV sur iPhone entre autres avec Bouygues?



Quelques chaines accessibles uniquement en 3G mais pas en wifi.
Le ration d'image n'est jamais respecté: les chaines en 4/3 sont écrasées en 16/9 et pire encore les chaines en 16/9 sont également écrasées.
Atroce.
Cela dit, comme 80% des téléspectateurs ont l'habitude d'écraser leur image sur leur télé, ça ne les changera pas...


----------



## o_toulouse (28 Juillet 2009)

La messagerie visuelle de l'Iphone n'est pas encore acivee chez BT car la solution logicielle n'a pas encore ete mise en place sur leurs serveurs. Cela devrait etre operationnel pour la rentree, dixit Bouygues Telecom


----------



## whereismymind (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les radios streamings fonctionnent chez moi, tout comme VNC Lite...QUOTE]
> 
> Oui bien sûr, je n'ai pas dit que ça ne fonctionnait pas mais ça pourrait ne pas fonctionner si l'opérateur le décide tout comme l'IMAP ne fonctionne pas chez Bouygues Telecom par exemple ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, je n'ai pas dit que ça ne fonctionnait pas mais ça pourrait ne pas fonctionner si l'opérateur le décide tout comme l'IMAP ne fonctionne pas chez Bouygues Telecom par exemple ...



Heu... Chez moi l'Imap fonctionne parfaitement. PAs avec des adresses Bouygues, mais il fonctionne.


----------



## whereismymind (1 Août 2009)

Je suis preneur de toute info utile. Quels paramètres as tu utilisé ?


----------



## daphone (2 Août 2009)

Pour l'imap, ça fonctionne chez moi avec tous mes comptes mails (gmail, mobileme, etc..), les mêmes paramètres que "mail.app" sur le mac. Que je sois en 3g, edge ou wifi... le bonheur


----------



## whereismymind (2 Août 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Pour l'imap, ça fonctionne chez moi avec tous mes comptes mails (gmail, mobileme, etc..), les mêmes paramètres que "mail.app" sur le mac. Que je sois en 3g, edge ou wifi... le bonheur



Oui, ça ok, c'est aussi ce que j'ai fait mais vu que Mail refuse de me relever les messages, j'en ai déduit que ça vient du paramétrage de la connexion Internet en elle-même.

NB: Il s'agit d'un iPhone EDGE anciennement Orange désimlocké passé chez Bouygues Telecom avec un Neo 2 et l'option Internet qui va bien.

NB2: Les mails se relèvent en WiFi donc c'est forcément la connexion Internet via Bouygues qui déconne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je suis preneur de toute info utile. Quels paramètres as tu utilisé ?



un simple "imap.nomdedomaine.com" suffit.


----------



## whereismymind (3 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un simple "imap.nomdedomaine.com" suffit.



Oui, ça c'est déjà fait pas de soucis. Comme je le dis plus haut, je pense que j'ai mal paramétré la connexion Internet. As tu des infos sur les paramètres de la connexion en elle-même ?


----------



## fanougym (3 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un simple "imap.nomdedomaine.com" suffit.



ça marche pour les comptes "pop" type orange ?


----------



## whereismymind (4 Août 2009)

Un compte POP c'est un compte POP ! Maintenant si Bouygues bloque ceux de la concurrence, c'est vraiment mesquin de leur part.


----------



## yret (7 Août 2009)

Juste pour info, 393  et 4960 point utilisés, cela fait cher ou pas pour un iPhone 3GS 16Go ?


----------



## whereismymind (8 Août 2009)

Ouai carrément cher. Ne prends pas ça !!


----------



## jaguymac (8 Août 2009)

Oui effectivement c'est trop chère. Je reçois le mien ce matin et comme nouveau abonné je l'ai payé 339 euros ( modèle 16go avec forfait bloqué Universal Mobile ).


----------



## yret (8 Août 2009)

jaguymac a dit:


> Oui effectivement c'est trop chère. Je reçois le mien ce matin et comme nouveau abonné je l'ai payé 339 euros ( modèle 16go avec forfait bloqué Universal Mobile ).



c'est pas plutôt 359  et 26,90  d'abonnement sur 12 mois ? 

au total, cela fait: 322,8 + 359 = 681,8  !

pour ma part, cela m'évite de prendre un autre abonnement (je suis bloqué encore 11 mois suite à un renouvellement l'année dernière) et le mien reste avantageux (34,9 / mois avec appels illimités vers fixes, 2h et -5  d'avantage fidélité) 

mais c'est vrai que c'est encore trop cher ce qu'on me demande (client depuis 9 ans !! )


----------



## whereismymind (9 Août 2009)

yret a dit:


> c'est pas plutôt 359  et 26,90  d'abonnement sur 12 mois ?
> 
> au total, cela fait: 322,8 + 359 = 681,8  !
> 
> ...



Oui mais toi aussi si on réfléchit un peu vu que tu paies 393 + un abonnement à 34,90 - 5 de fidélité, le tout pour 24 mois, ça nous fait:
393 + (29,90x24) = 1110,6 :mouais:

C'est même pire en fait


----------



## yret (9 Août 2009)

Non car je serais obligé de prendre cet abonnement en plus ! 

car je suis encore en renouvellement pour 11 mois ...

à moins que je n'utilise la loi Chatel en prenant un 2ème abonnement que je résilierai rapidement (en ne payant que 25% des frais résiduels) ou encore que je résilie celui actuel pour obtenir quelque chose de plus convenable genre 159  l'iPhone et un nouvel abonnement


----------

